
UK trials new breathing aid developed by Mercedes Formula One - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/blog/uk-trials-new-breathing-aid-developed-by-mercedes-formula-one/
======
bb123
There seems to be a huge amount of innovation going on in this right now,
which I think is ray of sunshine in this otherwise increasingly bleak picture.
Part of me wonders though if this is because everyone is focusing on it, or
rather we are so desperate that we try anything that looks like it _might_
work.

